# Microtuning Multiscript for kontak 4



## Bel2b (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi guys !

I'm trying to find a microtuning multiscript for kontakt 4 but in vain , I'm using LASS on stage(laptop) and want to change scale speedly .

In Kontakt i have try some microtuning scripts but they only works on instrument script , but to microtune a full multirack , i haven't find the way .

Please can you Help me :cry: :shock: 

Best Regards


----------



## polypx (Jul 16, 2010)

I think Blake is right.

The Multiscript only allows manipulation of MIDI events, not Note events. So any microtuning (ie. change_tune) which happens to the Note needs to happen in the Instrument script.

However, you might be able to put a microtuning script on all of the instruments in a multi, and control WHICH preset microtuning was chosen using MIDI events. But this is a rather roundabout way of achieving what I think you want to do.

cheers
Dan


----------



## Bel2b (Jul 19, 2010)

Thankx guys for your help , 

I will try to put a microtuning scripts in instrument and focus to find a multiscript to contol them .

thankx 1000 times for advice

B.Regards


----------

